# Which is the BEST doppler?



## Neecee

I'm thinking of buying one and I was wondering if anyone can tell me which one they think is the best to try. Thanks!


----------



## mrscookie

I use the HI BEBE bt500 one, it worked right away. I love it loads, its the only contact between me and cashew so i know all is good in there.xx


----------



## Neecee

melbo said:


> I use the HI BEBE bt500 one, it worked right away. I love it loads, its the only contact between me and cashew so i know all is good in there.xx

How much do those ones cost?


----------



## mrscookie

im renting mine, it costs me 9.99 per month and then when im done I just send it back :D
xxxxxxxxxxx i cant jusify buying one, as after 3 months i wont be using it anyway, once i can feel cashew moving.

edit- sorry ist BT200 not 500, and here is the link to where i rented mine from, i ordered it at 7pm on an evening, and it came a day later whith the post man
xhttps://www.fetal-doppler-rental.co.uk/acatalog/bt200_sound_fetal_doppler.html


----------



## masi

I bought an hibebe one off ebay for £45.00 then when i'm done with it i should be able to sell it for about the same price.


----------



## Lu28

I was going to get one of these at some stage, when do they start to work?


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I have the SN618 Fetal Heart Rate Doppler, cost £120 but is absolutely fantastic


----------



## mrscookie

from 10 weeks apparently but I read them working from 8 weeks. I hink it depends how much extra '' padding'' you have as to how early it works.... mine worked from 12 weeks, but i only got it at 12 weeks so not sure how much earlier it would have worked from. They really are good, the main thing is to relax, if your heart starts to race cuz you cant find it, the mic does not work properly... you need to breathe deeply and move the stick slowly.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Neecee

OK!! I'm sold on it now! I'll probably do like melbo and rent one as I hope I'll be feeling LO in a few weeks or so.


----------



## Tegans Mama

I've got one, not sure which but its from hi-bebe and I still use it now when I'm worried (if baby hasn't moved for a while etc) so they really are worth having :)

EDIT - I have the BT200 with the screen so it shows babies heartrate x


----------



## Fossey

I have the hi bebe 200 LCD but I can't pick mine up I think cos I as melbo put it have 'too much extra padding' :rofl: It picks up my HB though so it works! Mine was bought for me with a recording cable and stuff as it will be passed onto the other ladies in my family when I am done with it so was worth buying!


----------



## mrscookie

Fossey said:


> I have the hi bebe 200 LCD but I can't pick mine up I think cos I as melbo put it have 'too much extra padding' :rofl: It picks up my HB though so it works! Mine was bought for me with a recording cable and stuff as it will be passed onto the other ladies in my family when I am done with it so was worth buying!

 
Oh you are so sweet, i feel mean for saying about the padding lol, i just read it somewhere, i wish i could come round yours so I can have a prod about and see if i'd have any joy with it on you. Stick it right in lol
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neecee

hr.lr.07 said:


> I've got one, not sure which but its from hi-bebe and I still use it now when I'm worried (if baby hasn't moved for a while etc) so they really are worth having :)
> 
> EDIT - I have the BT200 with the screen so it shows babies heartrate x

I was looking at the BT200 LCD version as I'd be interested to know what the baby's heart beat rate is. I had read somewhere that the heart rate can have something to do with the sex of the baby i.e. if the heart rate is over 150 prior to 16 weeks then it's more likely to be a girl, but I dunno how accurate those findings are.


----------



## Mamafy

I had a hi-bebe one and it was fantastic. I always heard the babies heartbeat from about 12-14 weeks.


----------



## Neecee

Yay!!! I've just ordered 1 months rental on a BT200 doppler! It should arrive tomorrow hopefully so I'll have the weekend to practice finding a heart beat.


----------



## Fossey

melbo said:


> Fossey said:
> 
> 
> Oh you are so sweet, i feel mean for saying about the padding lol, i just read it somewhere, i wish i could come round yours so I can have a prod about and see if i'd have any joy with it on you. Stick it right in lol
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Lol don't feel mean I am worse on myself the extra padding sounds nicer than saying I have a tractor tyre ;)Click to expand...


----------



## Beltane

I got a Hi- bebe on eBay. This will most likely NOT be my last baby so I'll use it till Im done making LO's and then re-sell it. I love it to pieces!!!!!


----------



## Neecee

I figured there was no point in buying one outright as I'm hoping to be able to feel LO by the time the next 4 weeks is up, so this is just to use in the interim period. I'm glad I ordered it now. Phoned hubby and told him and he was pleased - I think he's looking forward to listening too.


----------



## mrscookie

congrats on ordering your doppler, you will love it :D
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## redberry3

https://cgi.ebay.ca/Prenatal-Baby-F...goryZ294QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

I bought this one and it works amazing!!! good luck! 

congrats on ordering one!


----------



## mummymadness

Have fun having a listen when it arrives . They really are a great piece of equipment at home :) . x .


----------

